# Gammon in freezer how long?



## Maggie B (9 Sep 2007)

What would be the length of time to keep a fresh gammon in a freezer? It's a new chest freezer but it does not mention gammon on booklet.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2007)

Does it not mention any form of pig meat?


----------



## Maggie B (9 Sep 2007)

Gammon is mine (hubby won at cards) friend owns the freezer she cant find book that came with it only a smaller leaflet so no proper info. I have a big family party next March and was hoping to keep gammon for it,will check with butcher in Morning.


----------



## miselemeas (9 Sep 2007)

The ham should be frozen as quickly as possible. The quicker it freezes the better it will be when thawed. To speed up the freezing process, place the well-sealed package on the floor or against the side of the freezer, as these are the coldest points. 

Storage - up to 6 months max. Due to the high salt content, doesn't freeze as well as other meats

Defrost, loosely wrapped, in the fridge allowing five hours per 450g/1lb.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Sep 2007)

I think most food would be well past it's best after 6 months in a home freezer.


----------



## Toby (10 Sep 2007)

We recently ate some cooked ham left over from our Christmas dinner that had been residing in the freezer for 8 months - didn't do us any harm - when you say past its best do you mean it will give you food poisoning or just not taste as nice?


----------



## Caveat (10 Sep 2007)

Most forms of pig meat, as opposed to other meats, have a very noticeable, odourous way of letting you know they are past their best.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Sep 2007)

Toby said:


> when you say past its best do you mean it will give you food poisoning or just not taste as nice?


  I defrost the freezer perhaps 3 or 4 times a year, if I come across food that's more than 6 months old (rarely happens anyway, I don't like to store food for inordinate lenghts of time) I dump it; I'm sure it's still safe to eat but I'm pretty sure the flavour and nutritional value will have suffered considerably by that stage.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Carpenter said:


> I think most food would be well past it's best after 6 months in a home freezer.


I should be well poisoned at this stage so!


----------



## basamin (10 Sep 2007)

meat raw or cooked can only be held in the freezer for a max of 3 months


----------



## Trish2006 (10 Sep 2007)

according to fsai.ie
--As a general rule and to maintain the quality, food should not be stored in a freezer for longer then 6 months (provided that your freezer is suitable for storing foods for this length of time. See star ratings above).

according to foodgloriousfood.ie
--The following are some tips for freezing meatepending on the cut, uncooked meat can be stored up to 6 months in the freezer. Larger cuts like steaks and roasts can be safely stored for up to 6 months. Smaller cuts, such as beef steaks, should not be frozen for more than 4 months, and minced meat should not be frozen for more than 3 months.


You will find different recommendations in different places.  I'd say if it smells or tastes wrong then don't eat it.  Personally I don't like to use stuff past about 6 mths.  Found some christmas leftovers too recently but threw them out.  Might have tried it a couple of years ago but feeding a toddler now so wouldn't risk it, also am pregnant so definitely wouldn't risk it.  However I grew up in a house where nothing was thrown out and stuff I wouldn't dream of eating was fed to us without any of us ever getting food poisoning, in fact, hardly ever a stomach bug between 6 of us.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Sep 2007)

Sounds like my 6 months cut-off is a sensible timeframe.


----------



## Maggie B (10 Sep 2007)

hi,
I checked with the Pork/Bacon butcher today and he said Gammon should only be stored in freezer for 3 months. It will lose flavour after that, other meat is ok for 6 months  depending on freezer I was told.


----------

